# A mystery



## AlisonM (Oct 26, 2015)

After that colonoscopy last year I lost more than 12 kilos. This year I put most of it back on, no change in the levels of activity or diet. In the past three months, I've lost most of what I put back, still no change in diet or activity. I'm baffled. I have no idea what's going on, nor do the 'experts'.

Any ideas?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 27, 2015)

No idea, sorry -  but when they find out what it is, can I have some please?


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 28, 2015)

Being T1. When your body is running right, You put weight on. If you are out of control you loose weight. I know it sounds weird but true. Different for T2.


----------



## T1Cathy (Feb 7, 2016)

Have you had your thyroid etc checked?


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 7, 2016)

T1Cathy said:


> Have you had your thyroid etc checked?


Yes, I've had everything checked that hasn't already fallen off or been removed. We're pretty sure it's the plumbing, it's so slow that my body has ample opportunity to really digest everything I eat. And, some of the meds I'm on slow things down even more. Add to that the fact that I'm not able to exercise much and, hey presto.


----------



## T1Cathy (Feb 7, 2016)

that sucks ... I guess all we can do is try to maximise our health and quality of life where we can ... Not much you can do about your digestion I'm guessing, so try not to stress about it and focus on eating nutritious foods that you enjoy and doing the things you enjoy ... You can't fix what you can't change


----------



## Amigo (Feb 7, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> After that colonoscopy last year I lost more than 12 kilos. This year I put most of it back on, no change in the levels of activity or diet. In the past three months, I've lost most of what I put back, still no change in diet or activity. I'm baffled. I have no idea what's going on, nor do the 'experts'.
> 
> Any ideas?



I'm interested because I'm having a colonoscopy soon Alison but why do you think the procedure was implicated in your weight loss?


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 7, 2016)

@Amigo, It wasn't the actual colonoscopy it was because I had to do a massive and *extremely* unpleasant clean out beforehand. Under 'normal' circumstances stuff just sits there until pressure forces it to move, the peristaltic action is much reduced inside my plumbing. After the process, it took a while for things to build back up again, at least that's the theory Dr S and I came up with and the gastro bloke agreed.

If you're going to be doing this, stock up on cocktail onions beforehand. I had to do the clear out twice and the potions are truly disgusting. The onions, I had one after each glassful, were about the only things that could combat the taste, a little.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 7, 2016)

Yes I'm not looking forward to the 'poop juice' at all Alison!   Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 7, 2016)

Amigo said:


> Yes I'm not looking forward to the 'poop juice' at all Alison!   Thanks for the tip.


It's definitely the worst part of the process, the rest was a doddle by comparison.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 7, 2016)

Did you have sedation if you don't mind me asking? I've had this done many many years ago and think the procedure was probably less 'sophisticated' then but I'm not sure whether to have it or not. I can recall the horrid picolax though!  Seems much more of a faff for the prep these days but I'll do it because I don't want to have to go back again.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 7, 2016)

I had the sedation and though I could hear being told to shift my arse etc, I really couldn't be - arsed - to bother to do it.  I already wasn't very comfortable and now he wants me to scrunch up even more, but they've put the cot side up behind me, so how the hell can I?  Twat!  He got quite stroppy ISTR when I wouldn't, much.  But anyway, I said afterwards, esp bearing in mind I was dead to the world for over an hour afterwards - that I thought they might perhaps have given me enough for a shire horse, rather than an under 8 stone wimp!

I believe Amigo that if you actually have any blockages - or adhesions from prior surgical procedures or radiotherapy - or anything interfering with the smooth passage of the scope through your guts - it can be 'very uncomfortable' to 'bloody painful'.  If however they just think you might have a polyp, or are just having a look to rule out your colon when they don't know quite what might be up, then it might be OK.

I would actually have the sedation again TBH.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 7, 2016)

No @Amigo, I have some serious allergies and chose not to, just in case. The actual colonoscopy wasn't bad till they got near the top and couldn't get round the final bend (I always knew I was seriously twisted - ). That's why I had to do a second clear out followed by a CAT scan to check out that last bit. It was worth it, because first time round they found a couple of tiny lumps which they removed, both benign I'm glad to say. It was fascinating seeing my insides on camera and that distracted me from the small amount of discomfort. I did feel as though I gone a round or two with Mike Tyson for a day or so afterwards, but it soon wore off.


----------

